# BOOK: Pigeons



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone read this? I just saw it at the book store but I didn't pick it up.










Pigeons: The Fascinating Saga of the World's Most Revered and Reviled Bird 
by Andrew D. Blechman


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, I bought the book and have read. I thoroughly enjoyed.

HOWEVER, there is a Chapter called "Pull" that may be very disturbing. While I did read it, my reaction was anger and tears...

Andrew B. does a great job, imo, with telling both sides of the story. I think anyone who has pigeons should have a copy. The words he writes can also help others negate myths about these wonderful birds - one small step at a time with a giant leap here and there!

Shi


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Pigeon Book*

*So you saw it at a Library? * *Were they selling it?*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

RussianRoller said:


> *So you saw it at a Library? * *Were they selling it?*


NO, Book Store, where books are sold, usually along with other things such as music and DVDs...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's a great book. I skipped the painful parts.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They also showed the book on last Sunday's CBS Morning News story about pigeons, which included an interview with Andre Blechman.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

a book store you say ? hehe


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> NO, Book Store, where books are sold, usually along with other things such as music and DVDs...


Too funny...


----------

